# The "go to" amp



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I went to a jam this afternoon and brought a Mesa F-50. It is a good sounding two channel amp with reverb. I was considering bringing my mesa Mk iv. Both are 1x12 combo format, both are fairly compact, the mark 4 is smaller but heavier. I also considered bringing a fender deluxe reverb reissue with a pedal for distortion, I opted for the F-50 to eliminate the pedal but the channel footswitch is really just a built in distortion pedal. What do you bring to casual jams to cover most basses?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i bring the only amp i've got - my jsx halfstack.

it covers everything  - need a new FS cable though


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

After 20 years of playing badly, on a very casual basis, I have learned my limitations. I have owned lots of amps, from tubes to solid state, from large and heavy, to little 5-watt amps.

My maximum carry weight is 30 pounds, in a 1x12 combo, 30-watts, solid state. This gives me enough clean headroom for my practice at home, and the occasional outing to a friend's basement or garage. For me, the Traynor DynaGain 30DG is perfect!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Swart AST. Fairly loud, has great trem and reverb, and is light and compact.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Traynor YCV40WR, doesn't break the back, plenty loud, has all the bases cover (good clean, good drive tone, boost, and reverb). Built like a tank too.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Kudos to budda for bringing a halfstack. I feel old and lazy, I want the halfstack sound with the fender champ weight!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

to get my halfstack to my drummer buddy's house...

he walks over, we walk my stuff downstairs, walk the cab onto the road, I lug my giutar+head+bag-o-stuff outside, we roll the cab and walk the gear to his house, get it all into the basement, set up and jam.

to get it back, we do the reverse order. It's convenient having him live about 200-250 feet away! Dunno what I'll do when he moves this fall.. but our friend (his roomie) does have a car haha.

loves m'halfie


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha, I used to do that (except, without a half stack). Me and the other guitarist would pile our junk into a utility cart and walk 3-4 kilometers to the drummer's house. When it rained we put a large garbage bag over our gear (it was our make-shift tarp).


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

More and more I find myself using my tube rectified 66 Traynor YBA-2. It is light and has the volume/tone for most informal get-togethers. The single thing I would change is that crappy 15" speaker, I'd prefer a 12 or 2 10's or three 8's but that 15 is too boomy at higher volumes.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electric? Traynor YCV50blue for everything except some band practices where I leave a YCV20 in the practice room. If I want a two amp system the two Traynors are simply connected via a Radial A/B/Y box.

Acoustic? Either the PA or a Traynor AM150 or both.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

for me it's a 5e3


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

soldierscry said:


> for me it's a 5e3


Store bought or home made?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's funny you bring this topic up... I went to the weekly jam at my friend's place last Tuesday. The other regular guitarist called me and said "hey, lets bring the big amps and play loud!" I love it loud so I pack up the rack system and the big detuned cabinet, my "bass" cab and the pile of pedals and cables that goes with it all. I get there and there are 3 extra people already playing. My "loud" friend has his pod plugged into a little Garnet stencil amp (not loud but nice and warm) because he's been asked to not use his loud rig. and I squeeze in to set up the rack system.

20 minutes later it's plugged in and I switch it on and get no sound. Can't figure out what's wrong. I haven't played it in over a month now, but last time it was the cat's ass! Get a little frustrated. Trouble shoot for about 1/2 and hour - still nothing. Finally I end up plugging my pedals into a crappy Fender solid state amp and playing- at least I got to play a little slide

There's something to be said for a simple plug and play combo!

I ordered a Peavey Windsor Studio from la music on Friday, I'll be jamming with that from now on...

I do have, and usually use, a Blackheart 3/5 watt Little Giant head that is pretty close to perfect for practice and low volume jams. I highly recommend it. I usually have a boost, an overdrive and the Boss/Fender Deluxe reverb pedal in from of it. I was torn between the Peavey and the Handsome Devil combo, but the Peavey was in stock and had a better feature set.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Go to amp*

I use a crappy little Fender solid state 12 in. combo for everything.I gig a lot so i need something not too heavey.Dont do any rock or metal so this little amp covers me pretty much for all occasions.There was a time when i used to lug around a few Traynor cabs but those days are long gone,and so is my back.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I bring lots of amps to any rehearsal or show. Fortunately they all fit in this thing.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lonestar Special head and 1 x 12 cab. Lonestar is good for 5, 15, or 30 watts and sounds great in any of them. I'll throw in a few pedals if I'm not feeling too lazy but I can get by without.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The one and only Deluxe Reverb is my choice:smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My go to amp (at home and for gigs) is my Trinity TC-15. Amazing little 15 watter that has a wide array of tonal options on its own, and takes pedals really well. Either through a 1x12, 2x12 or my 4x12 cabs, its a winner!

AJC


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My Go-to always ends up being the DC30 that I built, because it always has great tone, no matter what. I have other great sounding amps, but they aren't as consistent or versatile as this one. Oh ya, my DC30 also has VVR installed, while always taking any pedals well too.

Unfortunately, as a 2x12 combo amp, it's also the biggest single unit of amp and speaker I have. I should have made it a head cab or a 1x12, but I wanted my first combo at the time and wanted it the best it could be.

If I had made this 18 Watt T-Rex with VVR for myself instead of my brother-in-law, I have a feeling it would be my go-to in much lighter and more portable package:
Front
Inside


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

My go to amp is the Koch Multitone 100 2x12. Heavy but flexible and more than loud enough.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Homemade (Trinity kit)



Mooh said:


> Store bought or home made?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> The one and only Deluxe Reverb is my choice:smile:


Yup, same here... 

gtrguy


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Right now it's my Blues Jr., which is totally different from the YGL-3 that used to be my go-to amp, but I like it just as much.

I would like at some point to have a Deluxe Reverb though. That seems like the perfect amp for me.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Garnet Jammer 1x12 combo with a V30

I have a matchless DC30 clone that is pretty spectacular as well, but that's a 2x12 heavier amp to move around


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Like others have said it's funny you'd post this now as I was just lamenting my aches and pains last night after a long jam session and a terribly long session of dragging all my gear back home.

I have a POS Marshall solid state 8080 that I drag around. It's only a 1x12 but it's almost wide enough to be a 2x12, and it's just so freaking heavy I can't stand it.

New amp day is coming soon next month!!! 9kkhhd


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For gigs and when I'm playing rock/blues, it would be the Traynor YCVBlue with the ext Cab. Depending on the venue sometimes I use my Peavey Classic 30 with the ext cab too. That's also the one I use when I need to bring one for practice. For my present band, since I play clean all the time with my archtop, I use a 1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think all of my amps are "go to" depending on the circumstances and how I feel. I keep a DSL401 and a YCV50Blue at our practice space but will bring my DRRI if I'm feeling like it. I've also been known to use one or both of my Pricetons if we're not planning on being too noisy.

Regardless of amp I seem to sound like me no matter what I do

___________
Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

KHINGPYNN said:


> My go to amp is the Koch Multitone 100 2x12. Heavy but flexible and more than loud enough.


My goto is also a Koch. A Twintone 1x12 in my case. I'm down to 1 amp though so it's not like I'm choosing between options. :smile: The Koch has covered all situations I've encountered thus far though.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

This little guy is my pocket rocket...:rockon2:

22 EL84 Boogie watts through a G12-65 Celestion = a well driven power section at most volumes clean, dirty or ugly.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My 1968 Princeton Reverb, modded with a 12" speaker, and an SM57 that I carry around in the back of it is my 'go to setup'.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> What do you bring to casual jams to cover most basses?


A combo.

Unfortunatly I don't have one right now and it's really been cramping my style.

I recently put a down payment on a Lone Star Special for the purpose of both practising and jamming. I figure 5, 15 and 30/35w modes should get me all that I need. For bigger stuff that includes a bass and drummer I have a 120w/4x12 rig that I run on half power.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It will. I'm loving mine.



screamingdaisy said:


> A combo.
> 
> Unfortunatly I don't have one right now and it's really been cramping my style.
> 
> I recently put a down payment on a Lone Star Special for the purpose of both practising and jamming. I figure 5, 15 and 30/35w modes should get me all that I need. For bigger stuff that includes a bass and drummer I have a 120w/4x12 rig that I run on half power.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THe little BLues Junior..or Marshall Studio 15...both EASY to carry..and powerfull enough for a Jam..


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I had this small, light weight and highly ventilated shell made for my '68 50 watt plexi. Add in a 1X12 cab and my Ultimate Attenuator and I'm all set. The shell is a bit tall because the power transformer was replaced with a rather tall one and I wanted lots of ventilation. The output transformer IS original to the amp.

It's more pieces than the 1X12 Soldano Atomic 16 combo I used to use but it is a plexi and sounds like a plexi should. The Ultimate Attenuator let's it roar at Deluxe Reverb volumes.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> It will. I'm loving mine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

damn, son!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess you win!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

This one's my fave:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


>


Beautiful kksjurkksjur


How's this?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Beautiful kksjurkksjur
> 
> 
> How's this?


Impressive. Scumnicos in the cab?

I tried my OCD with the Lonestar as well... sounds great with it. I think I would use it as an alternate rhythm tone off the clean channel, as the amp's "solo" feature is much, much more impressive than boosting the amp's lead channel.

Another pedal that sounded crazy good was the Throback Overdrive/Boost.

What's the orange box on the left?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Impressive. Scumnicos in the cab?
> 
> I tried my OCD with the Lonestar as well... sounds great with it. I think I would use it as an alternate rhythm tone off the clean channel, as the amp's "solo" feature is much, much more impressive than boosting the amp's lead channel.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we're going to agree on a lot of things :smile:

I have the OCD set up as an alternate rhythm/and or mild OD off the clean channel. Fully agree with the lead channel comment. My Keeley Rat also sounds really good on the clean channel. Cab is a 1 x 12 loaded with a Scumback H75-8HP (I'm trying really hard to resist ordering a Scumnico)and sounds great. I have a matching cab coming from Stagecraft in the states. Orange pedal is a Wampler AnalogEcho. I didn't like it with the amp at first (in the loop) but found that the loop control on the back had to be rolled most of the way off as it was overloading the signal and distorting the repeats. It sounds really good now.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

GUInessTARS said:


> Kudos to budda for bringing a halfstack. I feel old and lazy, I want the halfstack sound with the fender champ weight!


Budda will be thinking a bit different a few years down the road kkjuw


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zdogma said:


> This one's my fave:


Thats one sweet amp there Scott :smile:


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Sounds like we're going to agree on a lot of things :smile:
> 
> I have the OCD set up as an alternate rhythm/and or mild OD off the clean channel. Fully agree with the lead channel comment. My Keeley Rat also sounds really good on the clean channel. Cab is a 1 x 12 loaded with a Scumback H75-8HP (I'm trying really hard to resist ordering a Scumnico)and sounds great. I have a matching cab coming from Stagecraft in the states. Orange pedal is a Wampler AnalogEcho. I didn't like it with the amp at first (in the loop) but found that the loop control on the back had to be rolled most of the way off as it was overloading the signal and distorting the repeats. It sounds really good now.


When you say matching cab, do you mean one that matches your current cab? Or one that matches the LSS? I figure I'll get the matching Mesa cab some day so I can have a two-12 'stack' for gigs where I want a bit more power, or so that I can spread the sound to each side of the stage in venues that don't mic.

In the loop I've tried a Carbon Copy and TTE. The Carbon Copy was really nice. The TTE worked great but narrowed the tone (lost some bottom end). There's a factory mod available for it that fixes this issue, but I haven't had it done yet. I'm tempted to run a pair of CCs in the loop to do the long and short delay thing, but I'm not a big fan of using delay live.


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

and this week I am playing mostly clean with a slight hint of break up so we are back to this rig.... :smile:









but sometimes I like to run it stereo with my boogie... sounds like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJsnsxHGBT0


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> When you say matching cab, do you mean one that matches your current cab? Or one that matches the LSS? I figure I'll get the matching Mesa cab some day so I can have a two-12 'stack' for gigs where I want a bit more power, or so that I can spread the sound to each side of the stage in venues that don't mic.
> 
> In the loop I've tried a Carbon Copy and TTE. The Carbon Copy was really nice. The TTE worked great but narrowed the tone (lost some bottom end). There's a factory mod available for it that fixes this issue, but I haven't had it done yet. I'm tempted to run a pair of CCs in the loop to do the long and short delay thing, but I'm not a big fan of using delay live.


They're going to try and match the head. They carry Cocoa tolex so I think that will be close. The biggest problem was the grill cloth. They found the Mesa stuff but it was really expensive so I ordered a tan colour and they're going to throw in enough for the head if I decide to match it completely. I'll send you a pic of it when it arrives. Damn sight cheaper than the Mesa stuff and word is very high quality. I also ordered the flex back so I can go open or closed. 
I'm not a big delay user either. We do "Comfortably Numb" and that's the only time I really need it. Interesting that the TTE lost some bottom. I'd love to try one but that price


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> They're going to try and match the head. They carry Cocoa tolex so I think that will be close. The biggest problem was the grill cloth. They found the Mesa stuff but it was really expensive so I ordered a tan colour and they're going to throw in enough for the head if I decide to match it completely. I'll send you a pic of it when it arrives. Damn sight cheaper than the Mesa stuff and word is very high quality. I also ordered the flex back so I can go open or closed.
> I'm not a big delay user either. We do "Comfortably Numb" and that's the only time I really need it. Interesting that the TTE lost some bottom. I'd love to try one but that price


I'm lucky in that I don't smoke and rarely drink... so my only expensive bad habit is guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> I'm lucky in that I don't smoke and rarely drink... so my only expensive bad habit is guitar.


Same here. :smile:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey davet, still got the sock on the headstock?

kkjuw


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bolero said:


> hey davet, still got the sock on the headstock?
> 
> kkjuw


 Only when Gibson purists are in the room.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
More Gibson than the new ones , that's for sure kkjuw

Here is something a bit different.......

Home brew Deluxe Reverb "HEAD" W/ 2x10 cab


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Thats one sweet amp there Scott :smile:


Thanks, John. Can't believe you let that one go, but I'm loving it.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Thanks, John. Can't believe you let that one go, but I'm loving it.


Yeah , one of those I let get away but we all make sacrifices in the search for tone hwopv

I'm glad it went to a good home , that burled walnut front is killer BTW .


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

My 68 yba-1 with 7025A tubes best amp I've ever played.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

SCREEM said:


> My 68 yba-1 with 7025A tubes best amp I've ever played.


That's a nice job on the grillcloth. I am thinking about making my YBA-1 a bit more pleasing to the eye as it has some battle wounds. What did you use?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

patrickh said:


> That's a nice job on the grillcloth. I am thinking about making my YBA-1 a bit more pleasing to the eye as it has some battle wounds. What did you use?


If you're interested here's a pic of what I did to my YSR-1. Just black grillcloth but I like the look.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

patrickh said:


> That's a nice job on the grillcloth. I am thinking about making my YBA-1 a bit more pleasing to the eye as it has some battle wounds. What did you use?


It's some black leather I had around, I like the way it turned out. looks evil now hehe......the tolex got many pledge treatments and crazy glue, I used deoxit on the jacks and solder connection(carefully) and some zippo lighter fluid on the pots....zippo fluid=safe for pots do not use deoxit on those


----------

